# What you got at work?



## coffeechap

Come on folks show us what delightful means of making coffee that you have at work, here is my current work setup, brugnetti simona single boiler and a Mazzer super jolly, plus a cheeky knock box to keep things clean, Note the Neanderthals that would still rather have the carte noir in the background!!!


----------



## froggystyle

I envy you CC, we have a kettle and a tin of dog s**t coffee.

I do take my v60 and small grinder in though sometimes.

Its funny though, they have just ordered a crappy filter machine, i have said i will take my classic in and make them some decent coffee, hoping they will buy one!


----------



## funinacup

Just a Linea, 2 x Major-E's and an SJ


----------



## coffeechap

Michael get a photo up make us jealous!


----------



## frasermade

Aeropress with soon to be freshly ground Rave Beans. Ahoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Currently a moccamaster and duality. Am thinking of exploring something else when I get my hands in the hand grinder tho.


----------



## MrShades

I tend to leave my Aeropress, Handpresso and Porlex grinder in the car - so on the odd occasion that I go to the office in Reading I use a combination of them.

I'm often on the road and hence seek out good independents, but frequently in my "home office" so normally am able to use my K10/Duetto... as I just have a few minutes ago.

Hmmm... time for another.


----------



## Big O

This is not fair Dude! Only an Impress and a Slim


----------



## coffeechap

dont put your hands IN the hand grinder boots, i have learnt from bitter experience!!


----------



## truegrace

Nothing currently, although have an aeropress ready to go. Thankfully (although not for my wallet) I work about 500m from Rave so they provide my daily caffeine intake!


----------



## oop north

Porlex and aeropress in the office in Manchester but I keep forgetting to take beans in, d'oh! Only go in one day a week, and only for an hour or two at a time recently so not even had any coffee at all.

Spend most of my time working from home - so the SJ and LI come in handy


----------



## Daren

Aeropress and Hario slim at work, Impress Brewer using Hausgrind for the journey to work.

Life seems so much better with a decent coffee in your hand.


----------



## Blackstone

only a costa and illy


----------



## Daren

Blackstone said:


> only a costa and illy


Repeating my previous comment - life seems so much better with decent coffee in your hand..... Your life must be shit


----------



## Blackstone

Daren said:


> Repeating my previous comment - life seems so much better with decent coffee in your hand..... Your life must be shit


it is at the moment... i have an illy in my hand. there is only so much water i can drink


----------



## Geordie Boy

Hausgrind, Kalita Wave 155, V60-01 and a 12oz milk jug for pouring


----------



## jeebsy

Used to be an Aeropress filled with Hario Slim ground beans, if HR ever actually sign me off to start my new job it'll be a Sowden softbrew filled with Hausground beans. Until HR decide to get their arse in gear i'm a man of leisure.


----------



## drude

I've been using a Krups burr grinder (very old - from before I knew better) with cafetiere but the Krups died last week. Will now be using a KitchenAid Artisan grinder (also from before I knew better) which probably needs new burrs. I do want to upgrade the brew method but need something that can make a few coffees through the day without endless trips to where the sink is as I don't have time for that. I have three cafetieres and do the washing up at the end of the day.


----------



## 4515

forgive me coffee collective for I have sinned

Kettle, mug and sweet chili tea bags when Im in the office. But I work from home most days so its not as bad as it sounds


----------



## MWJB

Lido, Sowden Oscar if I'm making 4 mugs, Bodum Brazil for 3 mugs, Brewt for 2 mugs. A V60 & Chemex papers if I want to squeeze out the dregs and get a death or glory last cup out of the Sowden or Bodum (handy for a quick FP clean up too). Clever Drippers occasionally follow me in to work...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

MWJB said:


> Lido, Sowden Oscar if I'm making 4 mugs, Bodum Brazil for 3 mugs, Brewt for 2 mugs. A V60 & Chemex papers if I want to squeeze out the dregs and get a death or glory last cup out of the Sowden or Bodum (handy for a quick FP clean up too). Clever Drippers occasionally follow me in to work...


Had you down for Nespresso at work Mark....how wrong I am


----------



## Soll

Loving the Fracino Cherub and Mythos set up, so easy to pull a decent shot with an OD beast of a grinder and powerful steaming for the cappas and lattes


----------



## 4515

The Mythos does make shots on the Cherub very easy

So much so that its easy to become lazy with your technique


----------



## Soll

working dog said:


> The Mythos does make shots on the Cherub very easy
> 
> So much so that its easy to become lazy with your technique


To be honest I don't get much time to perfect my technique but I still get a lovely coffee


----------



## RagingMammoth

Big O said:


> This is not fair Dude! Only an Impress and a Slim


That belt tying the handle to the grinder is really smart.


----------



## Big O

RagingMammoth said:


> That belt tying the handle to the grinder is really smart.


Thx. It's a velcro strap on reverse I found in a drawer so handel doesn't go walkies.


----------



## DannyMontez

Hahaha some of these work set ups are ridiculously frivolous! I have an Aeropress and a Hario slim with whatever beans the guys I work with will buy.


----------



## charris

We have a nespresso machine at the moment that can also do "automated" cappuccinos. We also have a mixer for cold frappes or freddos and a kettle for french press and teas. I am thinking though soon to upgrade our setup but I am not sure where to go:

1) Stay with nespresso or get a fully automatic jura for espresso. I know the juras are shit but what is the alternative if you do not want to get a manual machine and grinder since no one will bother to use the correctly? At least with the jura you can use fresh coffee. Any other "automatic and easy" alternatives?

2) Get a technivorm or trifecta (if they ever release an eu model) for filter.


----------



## DavidBondy

Well, my work takes me on the road and I don't really have an office as such, just somewhere to drop expense claims off and that kind of stuff.

So, if we can equate my work kit with my travelling kit, then it is one or more of:

1) Portaspresso Rosco with Portaspresso HC or Portaspresso TR (all in brass)

2) Porlex Mini with Handpresso Wild

3) Porlex Mini with Aeropress (Stainless Steel filter disk)

4) Porlex mini with Impress

I also carry a Wahl travel kettle and (if taking the Aeropress) a suitable sized mug.

David


----------



## Ferdy

My Simple setup









Much better than the floor sweeping the rest of the office drink


----------



## jeebsy

Nooooooooooo!


----------



## froggystyle

Lavaaaaazaaaa!


----------



## Ferdy

This any better?

Just ordered a Gaggia Classic so will be looking to do it all the properly.


----------



## jeebsy

An aeropress is properly. It wasn't that which was the problem.


----------



## jeebsy

Just seen the picture. You're at the bam up.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ferdy said:


> This any better?
> 
> Just ordered a Gaggia Classic so will be looking to do it all the properly.


Don't put that in your grinder...

You got a grinder?


----------



## Ferdy

Don't have a grinder yet. Only just ordered a machine.


----------



## garydyke1

Oh boy where to start. Erm a porlex and an aeropress


----------



## Mrboots2u

The tea isn't mine. Honest


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Good to see you putting the V60 to good use.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> The tea isn't mine. Honest


Tea notes in coffee are perfectly acceptable - are you developing a signature one??


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Tea notes in coffee are perfectly acceptable - are you developing a signature one??


Yes thats what the weetabix is for .....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes thats what the weetabix is for .....


Biscuit notes - right!! Should have known.


----------



## Xpenno

This is my setup at work.










Bean to cup filter machine. Sometimes we even use Lavazza beans


----------



## Mrboots2u

Words can't explain the disappointment i am currently experiencing spence

Get the k10 down there and dominate!


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> Words can't explain the disappointment i am currently experiencing spence
> 
> Get the k10 down there and dominate!


I try and keep my coffee habit reigned in at work. I'm full geek at home and on here but since there are quite a few who like 'coffee' it's the easiest option. We went through a stage of ordering fresh beans but had variable results (turns out that it's probably the shocking water). Might give it another go at some point.

Now I have the EK I'm tempted to pick up a Chemex or V60 and get a proper brew on but I've not felt the need to so far.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno said:


> This is my setup at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean to cup filter machine. Sometimes we even use Lavazza beans


Why is the packet of PG blowing a raspberry?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> I try and keep my coffee habit reigned in at work. I'm full geek at home and on here but since there are quite a few who like 'coffee' it's the easiest option. We went through a stage of ordering fresh beans but had variable results (turns out that it's probably the shocking water). Might give it another go at some point.
> 
> Now I have the EK I'm tempted to pick up a Chemex or V60 and get a proper brew on but I've not felt the need to so far.


V60 is the work set up ..... I've used the hand grinder and taken pre ground form the EK too. Once you get it down can be done in a couple of minutes and i think you would like it ( can be great for the fruit bomb lighter roasts )


----------



## Xpenno

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why is the packet of PG blowing a raspberry?


It was a pre-emptive strike against Boots' negative comments


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> It was a pre-emptive strike against Boots' negative comments


Should have written

"trying banning that Boots " On it ...


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> V60 is the work set up ..... I've used the hand grinder and taken pre ground form the EK too. Once you get it down can be done in a couple of minutes and i think you would like it ( can be great for the fruit bomb lighter roasts )


Yeah, I guess I feel like I'm still learning espresso and haven't invested in filter yet. Nearly picked up a v60 when we were down a BB the other week however they didn't have the glass with black rim that the Mrs preferred. I'll get around to ordering one soon and take it from there. I do miss the fruit. Currently the only decent filter I've had has been round Gary's, shops don't seem to be able to deliver.... Something new to buy though


----------



## jeebsy

A sowden is fairly discreet for work, that's what I use. Pissing about with filter papers and taking four minutes to pour water would have people asking too many questions.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Post up a PIC jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

A pic of my work setup?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yeah why not.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> A sowden is fairly discreet for work, that's what I use. Pissing about with filter papers and taking four minutes to pour water would have people asking too many questions.


Yeah, but it's nice to interact with people now again jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy

I prefer to avoid it unless it's on my terms


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> I prefer to avoid it unless it's on my terms


Do HR do any empathy and/or emotional literacy seminars?


----------



## jeebsy

Haha. I just can't stand small talk with strangers - the thought of it makes me a bit anxious - so in work tend to keep myself to myself and try to avoid things that would encourage people to chat. One woman clocked the Sowden and always makes quips about the fancy teapot which is enough.


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Haha. I just can't stand small talk with strangers - the thought of it makes me a bit anxious - so in work tend to keep myself to myself and try to avoid things that would encourage people to chat. One woman clocked the Sowden and always makes quips about the fancy teapot which is enough.


This seems like the start of a profile for a serial killer.

I feel your pain though after brewing a delightful v60 from workshop today a member of staff asked me why i was drinking my own wee.


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 7606


My Sowden at the bottom right

View attachment 7607


My brewed grinder, as viewed when lying on your side


----------



## Nimble Motionists

jeebsy said:


> Haha. I just can't stand small talk with strangers - the thought of it makes me a bit anxious - so in work tend to keep myself to myself and try to avoid things that would encourage people to chat. One woman clocked the Sowden and always makes quips about the fancy teapot which is enough.


My office share a canteen with the workshop so I get plenty of stick for my 'posh coffee thing' (CCD) - although seems like the fact I can laugh this off has won me some acceptance despite being a 'suit'!

Chose a CCD for similar reasons to your choice of Sowden. Doesn't take long to make and I can leave it to steep on my desk and wash it up later.


----------



## chewy

Currently a cheap cafetiere and mini Porlex. I used to take my aeropress in at previous contracts but having to explain what it is really starts to grate after a while. The amount of limescale in the water would wreck anything decent.


----------



## coffeechap

I like seeing how this progresses, it seems our habits follow us everywhere


----------



## urbanbumpkin

My humble work set up.


----------



## CallumT

Doesn't really count though...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Show off...


----------



## Xpenno

CallumT said:


> Doesn't really count though...


Wow that's great gig you got there mate


----------



## CallumT

Don't get to actually make any coffee to drink though, due to some existence of a law; Sod's Law haha


----------



## garydyke1

I recognise that maestro!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

garydyke1 said:


> I recognise that maestro!!


It's brilliant thanks Gary I noticed the difference in the CCD compared to the Porlex.

Do you still have that filter thing? I was going to experiment going finer with it but removing the "fines".


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's brilliant thanks Gary I noticed the difference in the CCD compared to the Porlex.
> 
> Do you still have that filter thing? I was going to experiment going finer with it but removing the "fines".


I have but want to use it for some EK espresso experiments in the next week or so


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> I have but want to use it for some EK espresso experiments in the next week or so


Which one - 125micron? Look forward to hearing how the tests go.


----------



## spune

Blimey coffeechap.

Where do you work?!

That's quite a set up.

My arrangements consist of a Porlex Mini and Aeropress if I'm feeling it, but I mostly just drink coffee at home...


----------



## coffeechap

the gear changes week by week!


----------



## Pyro

Not going to blow anyone away with my setup! Some real amazing ones in this thread.

We have stringent no glass and nothing without PAT test rules at my work so stainless press with a water boiler with an output of 87C.

Still better than the unbranded commercial drum everyone else drinks! More to the point I wouldn't like a nice machine at my work some neanderthal would break it!









Edit: After posting this I noticed it's incredibly blurry! Not that it matters I think you all get the idea of what I have to do with.


----------



## funinacup

Just installed this at Machina's popup in Edinburgh - 2 group Rocket Linea Professionale Semi Auto. She's a beauty! Paired with a Robur, shots are superb!


----------



## jeebsy

Lovely! Where have you popped up?


----------



## funinacup

Well it's semi permanent really. We're in Argyle House at the grassmarket serving coffee to lots of tech companies. It's an incubator for tech peeps called Codebase.


----------



## Zenistar

Our office setup is one of these on every floor - much better than some of our sites who end up with a kettle and a jar of Nescafe but I'm thinking of taking my Hario grinder and dripper to the office.


----------



## DavidBondy

Moving to the opposite end of the spectrum, this is the kit I have just unpacked in my hotel room in Budapest:










Electric Bialetti, Rosco Mini grinder and old Brown Java roasted a week ago.


----------



## Charliej

You're an evil man with all that Rosco porn Mr Bondy I guess when I next go to Australia to visit the family I'm going to have to make some room in my suitcase for some of his gear.


----------



## DavidBondy

You certainly are Charlie but start saving up now - it is bloody expensive but the quality reflects that!!


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> You certainly are Charlie but start saving up now - it is bloody expensive but the quality reflects that!!


Sure does, but as I have both an Aussie and UK passport with plenty of exit and entry stamps I should get away without paying any duty by saying I've had it ages since a previous visit if I get asked anyway so the saving on duty and postage would be a considerable saving. If you had to buy only one of the grinder and one of the espresso machines which would they be?


----------



## DavidBondy

I'd buy the Rossa TR in aluminium (I have the brass one and it is heavy) and the Rosco (not the mini) because you grind directly into the PF!

You'll need to give Ross plenty of notice so he can ship to your rellies in time.

You're very welcome to pop in and play if you're down my way!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Love the electric bialetti's


----------



## DavidBondy

urbanbumpkin said:


> Love the electric bialetti's


It is very handy for travelling and the set I bought came with a handy carry case, cups, spoons and a coffee caddy. It even included a 250g brick of ground coffee. My Rosco Mini fits in the slot where the coffee was.


----------



## Scotford

Newly MOT'd too.


----------



## Southpaw

My work has got some new 'real coffee' machines


----------



## The Systemic Kid

How very depressing.


----------



## Obnic

13 androids


----------



## Daren

Southpaw said:


> My work has got some new 'real coffee' machines


Leave - get a new job where they value you. I'm sure there are employment rules to protect workers against that sort of thing


----------



## Scotford

Mutiny is the only answer.


----------



## Terranova

Our workshop setup some month ago.


----------



## Mrboots2u

A simpler set up to home..no less tasty tho


----------



## Mrboots2u

Terranova said:


> Our workshop setup some month ago.


Nice set up

What's the coffee in bag may I ask .....


----------



## Terranova

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice set up
> 
> What's the coffee in bag may I ask .....


An unspectacular dark roast, Parotta Gran Crema.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Is the speedster still there then ? Have you done any mod to it or left it as stock ?


----------



## 4085

Bootsie, this is what happens to people who drink from that set up for too long


----------



## Terranova

Right now we are using a LM Shotbrewer but waiting for the electrician to get a 2 group Slayer connected.

The Speedster was original in every way and we did not feel like changing a thing, but with the Slayer we will do some changes.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Terranova said:


> Right now we are using a LM Shotbrewer but waiting for the electrician to get a 2 group Slayer connected.
> 
> The Speedster was original in every way and we did not feel like changing a thing, but with the Slayer we will do some changes.


Is that fitted with new group from the one groups ?

Or is it a older variant with the original paddle functions for the group ?


----------



## Terranova

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that fitted with new group from the one groups ?
> 
> Or is it a older variant with the original paddle functions for the group ?


Yes, it is the v2.0 with mechanical paddles, nowadays they only sell the Slayer with reed contact.... sad story.

This one still has 4 boilers for the 2 groups.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Terranova said:


> Yes, it is the v2.0 with mechanical paddles, nowadays they only sell the Slayer with reed contact.... sad story.
> 
> This one still has 4 boilers for the 2 groups.


Suspect the reed contact requires less " maintenance "


----------



## Terranova

Mrboots2u said:


> Suspect the reed contact requires less " maintenance "


Absolutely true, you can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Terranova said:


> Absolutely true, you can't have your cake and eat it too.


In a non commercial environment I'm sure the older groups require less " maintenance "


----------



## Scotford

Terranova, that is a swish set up. Where are you?


----------



## garydyke1

Ooooh hello.


----------



## coyote

Whats the name/model of this space machine? This is with one brew head?

Beautiful


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Ooooh hello.


Is this yours, hasbeans or destined for a lucky customer?


----------



## garydyke1

Neill said:


> Is this yours, hasbeans or destined for a lucky customer?


A customers, but we need to unit test it , considering its the very first


----------



## Mrboots2u

Discussion re the big terranova grinder has been split to here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19054-Terranova-83-hybrid-and-other-grinders&p=216196#post216196


----------



## 4085

Un be known to all of you, I and a few friends have spents hours and hours working on a secret grinder project in a shed in my garden. We have made a few prototypes now and are nearly ready to start testing them. Watch this space.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Always wondered why your shed was double padlocked, David


----------



## garydyke1

https://vine.co/v/OWjTgJvFXYr/embed/simple


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooo Gary you tease


----------



## garydyke1

Alas the Slayer is on its way.

however I can say EK43 + Slayer = the best (conventional ratio) espresso I think I have had


----------



## jeebsy

What were your parameters?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Alas the Slayer is on its way.
> 
> however I can say EK43 + Slayer = the best (conventional ratio) espresso I think I have had


For close to 9k for both? I'd bloody hope so...


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> What were your parameters?


20->35g->1 min 6 seconds total after a looooong pre infusion.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> 20->35g->1 min 6 seconds total after a looooong pre infusion.


Thems be some crazy numbers! Would have loved to play on the mini Slayer. Still never had a great shot from one.


----------



## Scotford

Slayer machines are absolutely incredible. Compared to anything volumetric, they smash it.


----------



## Scotford

Wait. 66 seconds??? Blimey


----------



## Southpaw

Moved jobs this week. Fitzrovia's finest will no longer greet me on my trips to London.

But... I now have an on site costa and a klix machine 







Today's Maxwell house cappuccino was a new beverage low in my life


----------



## scoops

My fix at work&#8230;


----------



## Dallah

I have a second Aeropress at work so that gets me through the day. Facilities won't allow me to bring in anything electrical of my own.


----------



## scoops

After reading so many positives I'm thinking of getting an aeropress for work.


----------



## jeebsy

Although Aeropress probably gives a tastier cup, Sowden all the way for minimal faff at work.


----------



## Cana

Instant coffee.. I wont go near it haha.

Absolutely hate the taste of it nowadays tastes abit like grit especially if you have a scaled kettle.

Tempted to bring my small machine to work but health and safety might not like it due to steamwand etc.


----------



## djedga

Well at the moment I drink instant over the machine coffee (at least I can control the strength) but a committee at our work has just been asked to look at something better than the vending machine currently used... They may go nespresso which will be better than the current situation.

any recommendations I can put forward for a mess free solution for about 50 people?

there are a couple of coffee snobs but a 'real' espresso machine won't be an option due to mess etc


----------



## dsc

Stick with Nespresso I'd say, unless you want a standard drip brewer for batch brews, but then you need a grinder.

Regards,

T.


----------

